

Heartwarming images from the Turkish resistance - denzil_correa
http://imgur.com/a/JvJD3

======
lifeguard
live stream:

[http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution?utm_source=lsplay...](http://www.livestream.com/globalrevolution?utm_source=lsplayer&utm_medium=embed&utm_campaign=footerlinks)

